# WIN XP DST short test fail



## tmaher68 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have a Dell Latitude D505 laptop and just yesterday when I try to open certain programs like Outlook, Internet Explorer, Microsoft Office to name a few the program does not open and my computer locks up. Some other files open ok, its just that when I open certain ones it locks up. When I do a diagnostic I get an error at the DST test. The error I get is:

Start DST SHort Test
Test Results : Fail
Error COde : 1000-0146
Msg : Unit 0: DST Log contains previous error(s).

ANy one got any suggestions?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Run the System File Checker 

Go to the Run box on the Start Menu and type in:

sfc /scannow

This command will immediately initiate the Windows File Protection service to scan all protected files and verify their integrity, replacing any files with which it finds a problem.


----------



## tmaher68 (Mar 28, 2005)

*SFC /scannow*

Ran Systen File Checker, it says windows will verify, it ran and finished with northing happening, same stuff happens still.

Anyhting else?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

You can try to  * Repair or Reinstall Internet Explorer6 and Outlook Express 6 *


----------



## c2396 (Oct 13, 2008)

I did the sfc /scannow at the run line and it fixed my dst short status test problem. System now works fine. Thank you GeekGirl!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Your welcome


----------

